# '92 Nissan Skyline GT-S



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

*'92 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-S*

Wassup Nissan Racers!

Does Anyone know how to ship a skyline from Japan, my cousin bought one and he wants to bring it here, we've tried Motorex already but their prices are ridiculous. is there any other way.
Please help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

There is no other legal way except MotoRex.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

How ridiculous was the import price through them??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

I choose not to disclose the amount that Motorex gave my cousin.
If you need more info, I'm sure that the people at Motorex will be more than glad to help you out.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm sure Motorex's prices may seem high at first glance but when you research the shipping costs (most likely you will have to ship it in a container) it may not seem that high(remember they do run a business). Also , there is a lot of documentation you will have to have in hand for customs before the car lands in the U.S.
For a first timer it is usually tedious and time consuming, you may even feel you are running around in circles. After importing your car you will *still* have to turn it over to Motorex to may it street legal (emissions etc.) 

if you still want to try it yourself here's what you can do 
1 Look for a Customs Broker who is familiar with importing cars .
2 Check with some shipping lines for shipping rates from Japan to your nearest port (www.mearsk.com, ).
3 Get a quotation from Motorex for legalising the car. 

However I would suggest that you let someone who knows the procedures save you all of this stress.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hmmm....I wonder what they quoted you, my friend's Type R that he had imported costed him almost $7000 to get it here, are they anywhere around that price?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

there are many other options besides Motorex, but those stores just aren't as big and well-known quite yet. they will be soon, though. 

i don't know any names of people or shops that do it, but i just know that it's done outside of Motorex. don't try to do it illegally because Motorex has been well-known to rat those poeple out. they're trying to create a monopoly (actually, they already have), but that monopoly is ready to come tumbling down soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

bad news, my cousin just crashed his skyline while he was on his way home, i don't know what happened but the car is a complete wreck. He said that with the money that he got from the accident, he might as well buy a US legalized skyline when he gets back. Props to all those people who shared their knowledge.

arigato gozaimasu


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

skylineawd said:


> *hmmm....I wonder what they quoted you, my friend's Type R that he had imported costed him almost $7000 to get it here, are they anywhere around that price? *


not even close.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *not even close. *


Damn.....


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

nismo21 said:


> * bad news, my cousin just crashed his skyline while he was on his way home, i don't know what happened but the car is a complete wreck. He said that with the money that he got from the accident, he might as well buy a US legalized skyline when he gets back. Props to all those people who shared their knowledge.
> 
> arigato gozaimasu *


   

That makes me want to cry,


----------

